# Chicken of the woods



## squirrelhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

FYI: Two weeks ago, I found one of the mushrooms known as chicken of the woods or sulfur shelf, specifically Laetiporous cinncinaticus. I thought it was a fluke considering the time of year and that I hadn't seen one in Arkansas before. But I found another today. I think these are much better than L. sulphureus which seems to be common here in Independence county. When I was living way up in the Midwest, this is one that I would pounce on if it was still a fresh specimen (Bugs love 'em too.) And you have to love a mushroom that often gets bigger around than a 5 gallon bucket!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

From what I've read there are spring chickens and fall chickens. I haven't been fortunate enough to find one in the spring though. Makes my mouth water just thinking of how yummy they taste.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Keep looken for them chickens I find them all through the summer.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I usually venture out into the woods for 2-5 hrs a day. We have a farm with 200 or so acres of woodlands and about 200 of pasture. All sorts of trees from cedars, pines, hickories, elms, ash, sycamores, lots of persimmons and oaks. Which trees have you had the most luck finding hens and chickens?


----------

